# baby kicking



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

I have noticed lately that when tummy is really bad that I feel this movement, it feels like I have a baby kicking inside me. I am not pregnant, but remember the feeling from beingpregnant years ago. Just wondered if anyone else has this type of feeling, could it be spasms of some sort.


----------



## CrystalOne (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Pasttime,I have had that feeling too. Not all the time, but occasionally I do feel it. Scared me the first time --- thought maybe it was a baby I didn't know about. Have never asked the dr about it. I guess I just assumed it was part of my IBS.


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

Both times I was pregnant I had a really difficult time recognizing the baby's early movements because it felt so much like the twitches and twinges that I got all the time already!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I'm only three months pregnant so I haven't felt baby kicking yet. However, the "What to Expect When You're Expecting" book, as well as "You Prgnancy Week by Week" says something to teh effect of, "The first time you feel baby kicking, you may not be able to distiguish it from normal intestinal muscle movement".So I'd say the sensations are similar...


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I guess I just assumed it was part of my IBS.


whatever it is, it is not that.


----------



## poeticalms (May 10, 2002)

Flux-What the hell kind of response was that, surely you didn't think you were being helpful.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Pastime,You know the first time I felt my baby move I stayed home 'cos I was sure I was about to have a major IBS attack. It was unlike anything I'd felt before, but because of its location I assumed it was my intestines...Jane


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

When I have a lot of gas and my stomach is gasy and crampy it does that so I guess it is the gas. I can actually see it pushing out when I feel the "kick."


----------

